# Best Nocturne(s) by Chopin?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

SSIA. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

And Waltzes too.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

op. 9 no. 1
Op. 27 No. 2
Op.48 No.1


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Best=favorite

27/1 (Rubinstein)




48/1 (Lisitsa)




62/1 (Horowitz)




72/1 (Richter)


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

After devoting myself to the Chopin Nocturnes this past week, I consider them all without exceptions as works of genius full of exquisite detail, subtleties, plus harmonic and especially melodic genius. Quite stunning. But they need to be kept moving while they're being performed or they can lose some of their magic. I've been greatly enjoying Engerer's marvelous performances, more than even Arrau's:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> SSIA. Thanks in advance.


27/1 can appear deep almost in a psychologically disturbing way. 48/1 can appear very dramatic, a sort of mini opera. My own favourite is 62/1, but that's maybe a personal thing.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> And Waltzes too.


Op 34/2, Op 70/3, op 69/1 Op 70/2

You need a sympathetic performer to stop them sounding trivial. Russians are good Waltzers,


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Op.48/1 and Op.62/1


----------

